# May 2018 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jun 4, 2018)

Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

 1. "When the Sun Hit Your Grackle's Eye, That's Amore" by @bulldurham 






 2. "#2 from "More Horses with the XC 50-230mm" by @ @Fujidave 





 3. "Torre del Lago Tuscany" by @Sil





 4. "Through a glass darkly" by @pez





 5. "Golden Rule" by @Jeff G





 6. "Sunset Dandelion" by @nerwin





 7. "A Memorable Sunrise" by @bulldurham 





 8. "Majestic Vestrahorn at dusk, Iceland" by @Vieri


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 5, 2018)

Done my vote, some great shots in for this month.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 5, 2018)

Some great photos here!


----------



## RowdyRay (Jun 5, 2018)

Some very nice photos. Hard to choose.


----------



## DSP121 (Jun 6, 2018)

Wooh!
These are some amazing pictures, it was too difficult to choose the best one. 
Still, I have made my choice, done voting!


----------



## Lord Commander (Jun 7, 2018)

Wow that was a hard choice! Great job everyone


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 4, 2018)

Well done all.....


----------

